# Embroidery puckering



## mike995 (Dec 19, 2020)

Im new
1 just bought a sprint 6 zsk, also have a older Tamija purchased 8 months ago. 
I can run a file no problem on the tamija, the same file on the sprint 6 zsk has the embroidery puckering and some of art work slightly not in perfect line.
Looking for ideas to help solve..


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you have pictures of the front and back of the garment on both?


----------



## mike995 (Dec 19, 2020)

This is the sprint 6 zsk problems I’m having.
loose stitching and puckering at the lettering.
backing getting chewed as well

View attachment 273411
























this is the tamija same file with no problems.
the way I want the sprint to run


----------



## efectnevi (Mar 10, 2008)

You will need to check the upper thread tensioners and bobbin tensions. Just looking at the stitching it would seem that something isnt feeding evenly.
Its generally best to get a tech to set each...and take a lesson or two in doing it for yourself. It does take a little practice to balance both sides. Some just like spinning the dials and cause more probs. 

There are some good gizmos around to help test.

If well set youll generally see soft supple finishing. 

Its difficult to just guess if one or both sides need adjustments but that uneven look can be oddly wound bobbins too. Youll have to experiment with the variables but if unsure, get a good tech to help you and explain as he diagnoses and sets.


----------

